# Planning the move



## perugino (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi! I'm a duo Australian/Italian citizen willing to move to Italy soon. I'm on my mid 30's, and I have a very good job in IT in Australia. However, in the last few years, I've been thinking a lot about "searching for my oringins", i.e. experiencing life in the land of my ancestors. Just wondering if it's possible to engage a job before moving. I have 10 years experience in Software development and I speak very good Italian, although not as fluent as English.
Thanks


----------



## Chikashi (Oct 23, 2010)

You should probably be in a place where your comfortable to stay..don think too much and just do what your heart says..


----------

